# Ice fishing up north.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Seen a video of ice fishing on Manistee Lake for 12/21. Really getting the itch. I'm heading to fletchers mid-January. Can't wait.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've been watching the forecast thinking of doing another New Years weekend trip to Lake Mitchell.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

TDD11 said:


> I've been watching the forecast thinking of doing another New Years weekend trip to Lake Mitchell.


Thats where we're plannin on heading as well. Lots of great lakes in the area


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Stampede said:


> Seen a video of ice fishing on Manistee Lake for 12/21. Really getting the itch. I'm heading to fletchers mid-January. Can't wait.


Reports of ice up to 1' thick in Western MI. Must be nice.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Thats where we're plannin on heading as well. Lots of great lakes in the area


When are you thinking? I thought their forecast was a lock to have good ice by then. Now I'm not as sure.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

TDD11 said:


> When are you thinking? I thought their forecast was a lock to have good ice by then. Now I'm not as sure.


For us, it probably won't be till mid or end of January. I watched a video that a guy made a few days ago. Cadillac was still wide open and Mitchell still only had an inch or two of real crap ice.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> For us, it probably won't be till mid or end of January. I watched a video that a guy made a few days ago. Cadillac was still wide open and Mitchell still only had an inch or two of real crap ice.


Just returned 15 minutes ago from our annual Christmas Season trip to Northern Michigan and, on the way back around 3 this afternoon, there was three shanties about 100 yds or so off of Pilgrims on Mitchell. That was the only people we could see anywhere on Mitchell and on Sunday afternoon there was a few guys bucket sitting off the boat ramp area on Lake Louise up by Petoskey. Sooooooo, it’s starting to go.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Temps are looking real good up that way the next two weeks.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be heading to the UP Sunday. I had an atv trailer break down during deer season. I'm trying to fish Monday & Tuesday. Was hoping to get on Little Bay De Noc.


----------



## lureluzer (Jul 11, 2013)

Full_Choke said:


> I'll be heading to the UP Sunday. I had an atv trailer break down during deer season. I'm trying to fish Monday & Tuesday. Was hoping to get on Little Bay De Noc.


Let us know how ya do. Heading that way in a couple weeks. Not sure where we'll end up yet.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

The UP is probably your best bet for ice right now. Talking to some guys from up that way and Cadillac is still mostly open with some areas forming skim. We were looking at going up the 13th-16th, but the way things are looking that might get pushed out further.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

This weather sucks for Ice !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Looking like we're headed up Saturday through Monday, will fish Sunday and most of Monday


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

looking at the extended forecast for Ohio, it shows the second week of Jan temps drop below freezing for a stretch.....


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

My buddy lives in Wellston MI. It's about 30 miles from Mitchell and Cadillac and 15 miles from Manistee. I will be heading up on the 13th - 18th to fish. I talked to him today and he said most all of the lakes in his area have ice and some people out on it. Looking at the next 7 days, it's just going to get better. 
Some of the lakes that we may fish are Bear, Portage, Chief, Mitchell and Cadillac. He also mentioned about maybe trying Houghton, but said it was a pretty good ways to get there. If anyone has any good spots up that way that they would like to share, send me a PM. Good luck to all who venture out. Be safe.


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

I did drive by Little Bay De Noc last Tuesday. I decided not to fish. They were not fishing as far south as I expected. 18 degrees, windy and 6" fresh snow and I didn't take a shelter...It was going to be a longer walk than I wanted. Talked to several people that said they caught 5 or six perch the day before. It's been cold, I'm betting trucks will be on it soon.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

TDD11 said:


> Looking like we're headed up Saturday through Monday, will fish Sunday and most of Monday


Do any good up there?


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

AtticaFish said:


> Do any good up there?


No sir. Almost got ahold of you to get some suggestions on other lakes. We fished Mitchell for our 1.5 day fishing trip, just because I had fished there last year and thought I had a good starting point based on how last year's trip ended. 

Report: We were the first people at the small cove Sunday morning - set up Sunday morning around 5:30-6am. Went 1/2 mile to the gravel beds that we fished on our 2nd day last year, when we got into crappie at sunrise. Never found them. Just dink fish. Probably went 4 miles on Sunday, fishing weeds, edges of weeds, deep flats, drop offs, etc. Around 4pm we circled back to the gravel bed we fished in the morning to set up for an evening bite- there was 8ft of weeds in 10ft of water, within 15ft in every direction of us, but we were over the gravel bed - I thought that would be a good setup. Right at sunrise we had 1/2 hour where we caught some bluegill worth keeping and borderline crappies. Did not keep any though. 

Monday - went out from the small cove and tried further northeast fishing contours, & moved around a lot. Never caught a fish worth keeping. 

Both days we marked tons of marks, and extremely light bites, but they were mostly 2-3" bluegill and perch. I tried upsizing baits, all kinds of different presentations hoping to keep the small fish from biting. Fish did not want a deadstick, they wanted light twitching action & pause, or they wouldn't touch it - or at least that's what the small ones wanted.

I didn't hear of anyone doing well. We stopped at Pilgrims Sat night and Sunday night & they did not have any hot tips besides "fish the coves". We covered a lot of water, drilled a lot of holes, and stayed away from the packs (unbelievable how close people will set up to you btw). 

It was good to get out, had some great food also. Really suggest Clam Lake Beer Co for dinner - great beer selection, get the Totchos & Americana pizza. I probably won't return to fish there, it was great to scratch the itch but I don't know. The food/restaurants are far better than the fishing. Lol 

Need to get off the beaten path if I go north again.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

TDD11 said:


> No sir. Almost got ahold of you to get some suggestions on other lakes. We fished Mitchell for our 1.5 day fishing trip, just because I had fished there last year and thought I had a good starting point based on how last year's trip ended.
> 
> Report: We were the first people at the small cove Sunday morning - set up Sunday morning around 5:30-6am. Went 1/2 mile to the gravel beds that we fished on our 2nd day last year, when we got into crappie at sunrise. Never found them. Just dink fish. Probably went 4 miles on Sunday, fishing weeds, edges of weeds, deep flats, drop offs, etc. Around 4pm we circled back to the gravel bed we fished in the morning to set up for an evening bite- there was 8ft of weeds in 10ft of water, within 15ft in every direction of us, but we were over the gravel bed - I thought that would be a good setup. Right at sunrise we had 1/2 hour where we caught some bluegill worth keeping and borderline crappies. Did not keep any though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report. I will be giving it a try 13th through the 18th. We fished Mitchell and Cadillac last year and never really had much luck. I think we're going to concentrate on Bear lake and portage lake when we go up.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Try Missaukee, it is just a little NorthEast of Mitchell and Cadillac. Was there last year and did ok on Perch after sorting thru the little ones. Also got a 18 Pike and a 17 Walleye.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

TDD11 - Sorry to hear you had a tough trip. Shoulda sent me a text and i would have given you some GPS marks to try. I did OK last year on Mitchell and was fishing outside the coves. I do agree with Evinrude58 though..... did MUCH better on Missaukee. If i make it back up i will spend most of my time there. The walk was a lot longer on Missaukee though.


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

We’re planning a trip to Higgins. Does anyone know of a reliable guide? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

kozak said:


> We’re planning a trip to Higgins. Does anyone know of a reliable guide? Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Higgins is a deep lake (100+), going to be a little while longer before that all sets up. Lots of smaller perch, but some pike, whitefish, and trout. Beautiful lake, crystal clear water. Good luck!


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

We’re planning to head up there around mid-February so ice thickness shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Look up a guy named Stockton he has put some huge early ice pike and lake trout on the deck. Hope it helps. Goodluck I hope to smelt fish Higgins this year.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm heading up the first part of Feb to Long Lake, Grand lake area. North of Alpena. My Brother moved up the two years ago and reports good ice on both Lakes. Fishing is slow but starting to improve. Bait stores are open for ice fishermen, and they have the right bait you'll need. I'll try to post more as I talk to him. Also hoping to hit Fletchers while I'm up there.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

RStock521 said:


> Higgins is a deep lake (100+), going to be a little while longer before that all sets up. Lots of smaller perch, but some pike, whitefish, and trout. Beautiful lake, crystal clear water. Good luck!


The way their talking, Higgins is ready !!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

FISHIN 2 said:


> The way their talking, Higgins is ready !!


Yup, it's looking like it's starting to fish. Smelt camp and perch is going from what I've seen. Haven't heard if they're getting deep for lake trout yet though.


----------

